# Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, etc.



## galettojm

*Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, etc.*

I want to show you some of my emerged plants:









where I grow the plants









Rotala wallichii









Elocharis minima









Glossoestigma elatinoides









Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"









Rotala macrandra









Myriophyllum tuberculatum









Java moss and Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"









Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú"









Flower Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú"









Anubia barteri var. nana









Rotala rotundifolia

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Coralite

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

Very cool set up Juan, thanks for sharing. It's always fun to see how submerged plants look when grown emersed. Is that Subwassertang in the top left corner of your Anubias pot?


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Coralite said:


> Very cool set up Juan, thanks for sharing. It's always fun to see how submerged plants look when grown emersed. Is that Subwassertang in the top left corner of your Anubias pot?


It was a moss that I brought from a collecting trip to Misiones province on the northeast of my country.

Plants that we collected in that trip


----------



## ashappard

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

nice work!

Juan, are you certain on the ID of the Rotala rotundifolia?
In my experience, the emersed growth has small round leaves.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



ashappard said:


> nice work!
> 
> Juan, are you certain on the ID of the Rotala rotundifolia?
> In my experience, the emersed growth has small round leaves.


Je, I am not so sure. Sometimes I made a mess with so many plants ! jejeje

I will grow another one to be sure, but I think is a Rotala rotundifolia.

thanks !


----------



## TNguyen

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

Awesome, I'm in the process of experimenting myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

Very nice. I'll bet you that _Bacopa_ is _B. callitrichoides_ (not sure...). Have you flowered it? Do flowers that have gone to fruit droop?


----------



## Zapins

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

How do you get the anubias to grow emersed? My anubias just seems to dry up and die even in a closed container with water near underneath the pot...


----------



## Ricky Cain

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

Explain more about the emersed Anubias issue. Especially, the pot construction.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Cavan Allen said:


> Very nice. I'll bet you that _Bacopa_ is _B. callitrichoides_ (not sure...). Have you flowered it? Do flowers that have gone to fruit droop?


Yes, I have photos of the flower, but it didn´t go to fruit droop. I don´t know if it was properly polyniezed

Do you have information about Bacopa callitrichoides?


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Zapins said:


> How do you get the anubias to grow emersed? My anubias just seems to dry up and die even in a closed container with water near underneath the pot...


Nothing really special compared to the others plants. Just to keep it in the shadow for several day until the emerged leaves appear. Then they could have some indirect sun light. Never direct because they will die. That´s my experience.

Bye !


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Ricky Cain said:


> Explain more about the emersed Anubias issue. Especially, the pot construction.


This is how the pot is constructed:

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=8165

It is an article written by Fernando Muñoz, one of our club members.

If you do not understand Spanish I could translated some parts for you.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



galettojm said:


> Yes, I have photos of the flower, but it didn´t go to fruit droop. I don´t know if it was properly polyniezed
> 
> Do you have information about Bacopa callitrichoides?


PM me your e-mail address and I can send you something. Unfortunately, it's not something I can post here.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Cavan Allen said:


> PM me your e-mail address and I can send you something. Unfortunately, it's not something I can post here.


PM sent. thanks !


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

What a neat post! I've never seen some most of my plants emersed growth. Some are quite different. Thanks for this! Wish I could see more plants' version of emersed growth. I think it would be neat to have these emersed pxs in the plantfinder.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Tex Gal said:


> What a neat post! I've never seen some most of my plants emersed growth. Some are quite different. Thanks for this! Wish I could see more plants' version of emersed growth. I think it would be neat to have these emersed pxs in the plantfinder.


Thank you !

Yes, I totally agree with you. It would be very helpful to have the emersed and flower pictures in the plantfinder. That´s the format we are using for our club´s plant encyclopedia http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showforum=53 . But is really difficult !!! jejeje

Merry Chirstmas !!!

Juan


----------



## Ricky Cain

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

Juan,

Interesting constuction on the containers, very creative. My initial question to you was along the line of thinking that perhaps you were using a real pot and maybe there was some issue there. Honestly, from what I see with the setup you shouldn't be having a problem growing Anubias emersed. I have had some fungal problems before that made the Anubias appear to dry out but it was killing the plant from below. It occurred right at the level of the rhizome and was not really obivious like you tend to think of. You might investigate that but other than that I'm a loss for an explaination. Sorry.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*



Ricky Cain said:


> Juan,
> 
> Interesting constuction on the containers, very creative. My initial question to you was along the line of thinking that perhaps you were using a real pot and maybe there was some issue there. Honestly, from what I see with the setup you shouldn't be having a problem growing Anubias emersed. I have had some fungal problems before that made the Anubias appear to dry out but it was killing the plant from below. It occurred right at the level of the rhizome and was not really obivious like you tend to think of. You might investigate that but other than that I'm a loss for an explaination. Sorry.


Not only the pots are creative, but also cheap !!! jejeje

My anubia didn´t have the fungal problem.

The plant was growing OK under a tree shadow. The problem was that, since the winter was coming, I decided to give the plant a little more sun. Now I think that was a fatal error. The next time I saw it was almost completely dried, and I couldn't´t save it.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Ricky Cain

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

I think you may have figured out happened.


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

New photos:









Proserpinaca palustris








Proserpinaca palustris








Rotala macrandra








Myriophyllum tuberculatum

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

*Re: Some of my emerged plants: Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú", Anubia barteri var. nana, e*

New photos:









Glossoestigma elationides









Elocharis minima









Cryptocoryne wendtii "green" with Java moss









Ludwigia glandulosa









Ludwigia glandulosa









Eleocharis minima









Local Hydrocotyle sp and Bacopa sp

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

*Emersed collection*

I had to give my emersed plant collection away. Some of the plants and mosses have not been identified. Most of them were collected in our collecting trips. Some are a little withered since are experiencing a old winter here in Argentina, and I kept them outside.

These are the last pictures:









Emersed plant collection









Moss from Zarate, Buenos Aires province, Argentina









Moss 1 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 2 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 3 from Misiones province, Argentina









Moss 4 from Misiones province, Argentina









Hydrocotyle sp from Misiones province, Argentina









Bacopa sp. "Paranai Guazu", from Misiones province, Argentina









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Plant from Misiones province, Argentina. Probably non aquatic. I didn't have time to test the plant submerged.









Acuatic plant from Jericoacoara, Brazil









Eleocharis sp. from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Hydrocotyle sp and Bacopa sp, both from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Eleocharis sp, from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Bacopa sp, from Entre Rios province, Argentina









Moss from Cordoba province, Argentina









Eleocharis sp, from Cordoba province, Argentina









Cryptocoryne wendii "green" and java moss









Crytocoryna wendii "green"









Glossostigma elatinoides









Proserpinaca palustris









Proserpinaca palustris and Rotala rotundifolia









Proserpinaca palustris









Eleocharis minima









Althernantera reineckii "rosafolia"









Althernantera reineckii "rosafolia"









Unidentified moss

Bye,

Juan


----------

